# ارجوا المساعده



## *ابو نايف* (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء اعضااء هذا المنتدى الرائع
كل عام وانتم بخير

انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدى المميز وارجو منكم المساعده
في تصميم منزل من دور واحد على الطريقه السعوديه بمدخلين
وفي الحقيقه انا عجبني مخطط هذا المخطط




ولاكن مساحته كبيره كذلك لا حاجة لوجود غرفة للخدامه مع الحمام اعزكم الله ويمكن استغلالها في غرفتين صغيرة الحجم 
(غسيل ملابس + مستودع مطبخ)

ويكون المدخل للمستودع وغرفة الغسيل من المطبخ
أرجوا منكم المساعده 
وشكراً مقدماً


----------



## *ابو نايف* (17 ديسمبر 2008)

افااااااااااااا:87::87::87::87:
ولا رد واحد:86::86::86:

:73::73:

:10::10::10::10:


----------



## hiba (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ الكريم، إذا أمكن أن تعطينا بعض الوقت وتبين لنا هذه المسائل ربما ستجد ردود أكثر
- المساحة المطلوبة 
- خريطة الموقع
- الغرف المطلوبة(صالون عدد........، غرفة نوم عدد.....)
-عدد الطوابق
-طابق سفلي


----------



## *ابو نايف* (22 ديسمبر 2008)

hiba قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأخ الكريم، إذا أمكن أن تعطينا بعض الوقت وتبين لنا هذه المسائل ربما ستجد ردود أكثر
> - المساحة المطلوبة
> ...


 
الاخت الكريمه / hiba
اشكرك على المرور والرد
والمساحه 14م * 16م 
ويحتاج الى مجلس رجال مع صالة طعام ودورة مياه اعزكم الله
ومجلس نساء مع دورة مياه 
وعدد 3 غرف . غرفه رئيسيه مع غرفة ملابس + حمام
وغرفتين بحمام مشترك
مطبخ ومنه باب الى غرفتين صغيره (مستودع + غسيل ملابس)
صاله معيشه في المنتصف

اتمنى من الجميع المساعده
وشكراً لكم​


----------



## hiba (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

هذا مسطح بالقياسات والعناصر التي طلبتها، أتمنى أن يعجبك.


----------



## Alinajeeb (29 ديسمبر 2008)

حلو جدا هبه 

بس انارة المعيشه وتهويتها طبيعيا صعب الا اذا عملتي قبة وهذا مكلف حيث ان المعيشة هي اكثر الأماكن وأطول وقت تجلس فيها العائلة 


تحياتي


----------



## plkd (19 يونيو 2009)

أخواني أخواتي لي طلب أرجو منكم المساعدة
لدي قطعة أرض لأحد ميسوري الحال 
أطوالها 11م
العمق 20م هل يمكن اقامة وحدة عليها
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## mlaggj (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي وفقك الله ورعاك الصوره ليست موجوده


----------

